# Newcastle Res.



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Well hit a small reservoir down here today, called Newcastle, go the big fat, freakin SKUNK!!!  
Had a smallie on the line for a second and then it dissapeared, and my dad had one trout hit his line. So all in all it sucked!!!!! give it till may and it should be good for the bass.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry you didn't have a good day. 

Sure beats working or going to school, doesn't it?


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

A few weeks back the DWR did a gill net survey at Newcastle, I'm not sure what the total count was but those wipers there are getting chunky. Looked like some of them are pushing 20 inches now. It might be a little early now but it won't be long before the bite turns on. If you a chance to get down to Quail creek or that newest lake down there, I hear the catching is great right now.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah it said there are a lot of three to four pound wipers. You could defineataly tell the fishing wasn't good because the palygomasts, or however you spell it weren't catchin anything either with their  whole families there.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

I wish they had spell check on here too  . From a report I got from one of the locals, the catching is slow there even when the water warms up. He thought it was a result of all the food in the lake, I'm sure that will change at some point when the wipers thin out those golden shiners. The DWR continues to stock wipers there and very few are being caught that equals a lot of hungry fish to feed, which at some point means less shiners and therefore better wiper fishing  . When that will be, is anyones guess but lets hope it is sooner rather than later. There is likely to be a new state record coming from there in the coming years  .


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

A friend of mine fishes there every year. He say's that the best time to fish is late May early June. I've seen pics of some of the 4-5 lbs. smallies he's caught!!! Nice Fish. I'll be there the first week in June. He also said that he saw fish boiling in july?? He's not much of a wiper man but I do think he will get into it know that there in there.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

I wish it wasn't as far as it is, a little more that a day trip for me  . I was hoping to go down there this year on a three day weekend but I'm not sure now with these high gas prices. The wipers can boil just about any month of the year but it usually starts in the June time frame and ends in Oct or Nov depending on the year and how warm the water is.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

wiperhunter said:


> I wish they had spell check on here too  .


They do. Just watch when you type a response to anything and if you spell something incorrectly, or it is an unrecognized word, it's underlined in red. Right-click that word with the mouse and a list of possible corrections shows up.

If you don't see red underlining a word that you know you misspelled, go to a blank part of the text box and right-click. A little menu will pop up and toward the bottom, there is an option of "spell check this field". If it doesn't have a check mark next to it, click it and it will.

Maybe that's just the system I'm running here, but it didn't do this with the old forum and does now. Simply an observation.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

I haven't noticed this when I'm typing a message but I'll give it a try and see what happings.
Nope didn't work for me. I wonder if there is some thing I need to turn on in my user control panel above to get this it to work, does anyone know?


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I've been fishing newcastle ever since they planted it with wipers, and i've only caught a few. The few i've caught have all been trolling gold crankbaits. I'm not much of a wiper guy though, i guess my point is they are pretty hard to catch out there. The good thing is you can always nail some of those nice smallies if the wipers aren't cooperating. I catch one over 4lbs every year.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

That is the same story I've been hearing too. After fishing Willard since they were planted, it makes me think there are a few things that I know that could help you. Have you ever seen the wipers boil at Newcastle? If you don't mind, I'll send you a PM with some ideas?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The problem with boils at Newcastle is simply numbers of shiners. The shiners will boil, and it isn't always because the wipers are chasing them. The lake is so full of shiners that boils aren't an effective method for targeting fish. The shiners boil because there simply isn't enough water for all the shiners to swim in at the same time! The wipers could just sit in one place all day with their mouths open and still get plenty to eat!

Obviously, this will change (as pointed out earlier) as the wipers begin to thin the shiners.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

That is what I was thinking, if the wipers aren't boiling there can be only one reason, too much food. Now the question is, how long will it be before the wipers tip the balance and thin out the shear number of shinners? I guess time will tell but with those wipers growing at the rate they are and the DWR continuing to plant them my guess would be in the next year or two. Maybe by then I can't afford the gas to get there, LOL.


----------

